# Omnivory in Bees: Elevated Trophic Positions among All Major Bee Families



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Omnivory in Bees: Elevated Trophic Positions among All Major Bee Families

https://www.journals.uchicago.edu/doi/pdfplus/10.1086/704281

(Link originally found in a thread by GregV.)


----------



## AzaleaHill (Mar 11, 2018)

This link doesn't work.
"do...10.1086" is not a valid directory name.


----------



## William Bagwell (Sep 4, 2019)

Try this one,
https://www.journals.uchicago.edu/doi/pdfplus/10.1086/704281

Think he highlighted and copied so got the "..." in the middle. If you right click and select copy link location you get a bunch of re-direct trash. Safest way is to copy from the destination.


----------



## Robert Holcombe (Oct 10, 2019)

clyderoad + Greg V: Nice discovery - very interesting.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Proves how ignorant I am the title of this thread had me totally bamboozled 

Turns out to be an interesting study though. I recall years ago Michael Bush advocating for all the micro organisms he believed were feeding on pollen, and his belief was that to get full benefit from pollen we should not eat pollen that had been collected via a trap at the entrance, but should eat what he referred to as "fermented" pollen that had been stored in a comb for some time.

So I think the "folk wisdom" has been out there for a while, but good to see it properly investigated and described in scientific terms.


----------

